# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  جمعة مباركة للجميع ان شاء الله

## امير الصمت

اسال الله تعالى فى هذا اليوم العظيم ان يبشركم بما"يسركم "
ويكف عنكم ما"يضركم "
ويثبت بقلوبكم ويرزقكم حلالا
"يكفيكم"
ويبعد عنكم كل شي
"يؤذيكم"
ويستركم فوق الارض
ويرحمكم تحت الارض
ويغفر لكم ولوالديكم يوم العرض
"جمعة مباركة بإذن الله

----------


## mohamed73

*جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله* *بارك الله فيك  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

